# Tip Toes



## Kokohkalbri (Aug 27, 2009)

If anyone can help, I need some information. My pitbull puppy is walking on what seems to be his tip toes. I've never seem a dog like this. He is bow legged and stands/walks on his tip toes. We've had him for about 2-3 weeks now and it just started. Is he normal or is something wrong?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome to the forum i cant answer that question but im sure someone can


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I think blanca does this alot, we have tile floors and blanca always seems to drag her feet or click her toe nails drives me nuts but shes always done it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Does it look like this?

Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM

If so, you need to go to the vet. Many people can makes the necessary changes without a vet visit, but those people usually have a lot of experience, so if your dog is showing signs of knuckling, you should seek professional help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HOD is very rare! but I had a puppy who had a similar condition. She was getting too much protein and it caused her ligament to grow faster than the rest of her body. I had to take her off puppy food and put her adult food for a few months and I put supports on her legs to help the process along. It took 6 weeks to get better and today you would never know what happened. This happened to Siren and she is one of my main working dogs now. Can you take a picture, it could also be a back injury like a pilled muscle. That can cause to look like they are waling on tip toes or on the outside of their feet. Pictures would help allot.

Also what food if you puppy eating?


----------



## Kokohkalbri (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. This is a picture of our Scarfo And it looks just like the dogs on the link. He is really my husbands puppy but I think I might be the one to take him to the vet. Thanks again!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes that is not just a ligament issue and could be HOD or something worse. The vet needs to see what is going on. If the dog is doing that by not putting pressure at the joint like standing then it could even be a growth plate issue. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Kokohkalbri (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks! I will keep you posted!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, at least it probably keeps his nails trimmed down. Just playing. Looks pretty bad.


----------



## Tyson10 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you ever figure out why your dog was doing that? My dog is about 2 months and he's doing that now but only one feet.


----------



## Jtcme (Oct 24, 2021)

Kokohkalbri said:


> If anyone can help, I need some information. My pitbull puppy is walking on what seems to be his tip toes. I've never seem a dog like this. He is bow legged and stands/walks on his tip toes. We've had him for about 2-3 weeks now and it just started. Is he normal or is something wrong?


Hello my puppy is also doing the same thing. Have you found out anything on it?


----------

